# Foi declarante o pai e serviram de testemunhas as constantes do têrmo (termo)



## HECTOR EMILIO

HI.
I'M A NEWCOMER IN THIS FORUM.
I'D LIKE IF SOMEONE COULD HELP ME WITH THIS SENTENCE IN PORTUGUESE:
"FOI DECLARANTE O PAI E SERVIRAM DE TESTIMUNHAS AS CONSTANTES DO TêRMO"
I TRANSLATED TO ENGLISH AS:
"THE DECLARANT WAS THE FATHER AND SERVED AS WITNESSES THE INHABITANTS OF THE LOCALITY

AND TO SPANISH AS FOLLOWS:
"FUE DECLARANTE EL PADRE Y SIRVIERON COMO TESTIGOS LOS HABITANTES DE LA LOCALIDAD" 


I'D APPRECIATE VERY MUCH IF ANY PERSON COULD HELP ME WITH THIS SENTENCE.
MY BIG PROBLEM IS THE PORTUGUESE WORD "CONSTANTES", BECAUSE ALL SAY "CONSTANT, PERMANENT. WITHOUT CHANGE"
AND "TêRMO", APPEARS WITH AND WITHOUT ACCENT IN TWO OFFICIAL DOCUMENTS WRITTEN IN BRAZILIAN PORTUGUESE.
THANK FOR YOUR HELP.
HECTOR EMILIO
YOU CAN ANSWER ME IN THIS FORUM OR TO MY E-MAIL 
<email address removed>


----------



## Vanda

> MY BIG PROBLEM IS THE PORTUGUESE WORD "CONSTANTES", BECAUSE ALL SAY "CONSTANT, PERMANENT. WITHOUT CHANGE"
> AND "TêRMO", APPEARS WITH AND WITHOUT ACCENT IN TWO OFFICIAL DOCUMENTS WRITTEN IN BRAZILIAN PORTUGUESE


.

Hector, welcome! 

I don´t know the jargon for the official language, but can help with Pt. 
As for termo with and without accent don´t bother with the accented one, it doesn´t exist anymore. So it´s just *termo = * término (palabra, elemento) in Spanish.

constante = que consta.(Sp) 
In English could be that is on record. 

Hope that helps!

BTW, please don´t write everything in capital letters. Just because of netiquette, nothing personal, OK?


----------



## Brazilian dude

The way I see it "as constantes do termo" are the people whose names have been listed on the document. Constante here comes from constar (to be found, etc.)

Brazilian dude


----------



## Homero

Witnesses?


----------



## Carfer

Brazilian dude is right. It means _'witnesses listed on the record'. 'Termo' _is the official record, '_constante_' means _'listed on_', _'to be found'. 'Declarante' _is the person who comes before the registrar and makes a statement (in this case, the father came before the registrar to declare his child's birth, the fact being witnessed by those people listed on the record).


----------



## almufadado

It's a judiciary terminology that refers either to the "record of the court's session" or to the "plaintive's motion". 

Depending on the rest of the context i am inclined to got with :
"FOI DECLARANTE O PAI E SERVIRAM DE TESTIMUNHAS AS CONSTANTES DO TêRMO"
- "The father was the deponent and served as witnesses the persons subjected to/by the motion.
- "The deposition was made by the father and acted as testifiers (the persons) those listed on the motion"  

other examples
A têrmo foi apresentado - The motion was filed;

Although "termo" and "têrmo" can have different meaning in context;

Kitchen - "termo" means "the apparatus to keep liquids hot/cold";

Grammar - "Termo" means "word, expression";

Games - "termo" means "a period of a game, the end of the game";

Judiciary - "têrmo(ant. or pt-br)/termo" means " a motion, a declaration of a defendant or plaintive":

In Portugal there's a common judiciary expression like, ie.:
"O réu saiu em liberdade com _Termo_ de identidade e residencia" - The defendat (the accused) was sent free (was released) under a Identity and residence Declaration".

In Angosaxon judiciary systems the jargon used is "the case" (o processo judicial) is composed of "motion" (moçõe, termos) until the final "court ruling" (sentença).


----------



## Homero

In the 1960s (yeah, I'm that old), Brazilian Portuguese required a circumflex over the accented (tonic) syllable if (1) the vowel in the accented syllable contained a _closed _ "e" or "o" and (2) another identically spelled term existed, distinguished from the former only by its accented syllable's containing an _open_ "e" or "o".  The diacritic was retained even when the suffiz _-mente_ was added.  A professor of mine, when asked about Portuguese orthography, answered that the student should not be concerned: Portuguese orthography changes every four years . . . A bit facetious, but he made a point.

Incidentally, I was surprised many years ago to learn that the rules of orthography are incorporated into the Brazilian Civil Code; when one commits a spelling error, he is thus in violation of the law!  I suspect that Carandiru was packed with such dangerous offenders (people who wrote _xuxu_ rather than _chuchu_, for example, many of whom were massacred by trigger-happy storm troopers when these defenders of justice did their infamous _tour de force_ of the facility) . . . There have been repeated efforts to reduce the number of spelling differences between Brazil and Portugal.  I view the efforts as being akin to trying to reduce the number of differences between a goose and a gander.  Personally, I preferred the rule of the 60s; it forced one to be conscious of the differences in parts of speech as well as pronunciation.

I truly appreciate the amount of thought being contributed to this discussion.

Regarding "_termo_", it seems that, in a marriage or birth certificate, it could be translated "entry" (_CERTIFICO que, no livro nn, à folha nnn, termo número nnnnn, acha-se registrado o nascimento de . . ._ etc.


----------



## Carfer

Homero said:


> Regarding "_termo_", it seems that, in a marriage or birth certificate, it could be translated "entry" (_CERTIFICO que, no livro nn, à folha nnn, termo número nnnnn, acha-se registrado o nascimento de . . ._ etc.


 
That's right. As far as birth, marriage or death registrations are concerned, the '_termo_' is the entry. The wording 'CERTIFICO...', though, is from a '_certidão_' or '_certificado_' (certificate), which are extracted from the '_termo_'. Both in Portuguese and Brazilian legal parlance the word '_termo_' refers to a declaration that goes on record, be it a court record or some other kind of official registration.

Almufadado:


> A têrmo foi apresentado - The motion was filed


 
Beg to disagree, '_motion_' is definitely not the appropriate translation for '_termo_', as '_termo_' is just a *declaration* and '_motion_' an '_*application* to the court *requesting* *an order* in favor of the applicant'_. And, by the way, a '_termo_' is not '_apresentado_' but '_lavrado_', you write a '_termo_', don't file it in the same sense you file a motion.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, só estou lembrando que a pergunta foi feita em  2006 e pode ser que o interessado nem mais esteja por aqui... mas fica para os próximos.


----------



## coolbrowne

Perdo, mas estamos a tomar um caminho totalmente errado





almufadado said:


> It's a judicia*l* terminology that refers either to the "record of the court's session" or to the "plaintif's motion".
> 
> Depending on the rest of the context *I* am inclined to *go* with...


Trata-se de termo de nascimento, não deposição.
The report(of the birth) was made by the father and witnessed by the persons named in the record/entry.​Cumprimentos


----------



## Homero

Vanda, é por isso mesmo que ofereço sugestões. Quantas vezes encontro uma solução parcial ou pouco satisfatória; parece, às vezes, que a pergunta original fica abandonada, provavelmente pelo tempo transcorrido. Estou convencido de que o número de usuários cresce constantemente, e que crescerá ainda mais rapidamente à medida que os que se valem deste recurso procuram dar cada vez mais seu apoio sério, não deixando de visar o futuro. Afinal, não duvido que o dicionário português conta, potencialmente, com os recursos (e a boa vontade?) de atingir e até superar a qualidade atual do dicionário espanhol.

Vamos enterrar de uma vez esse nefando epíteto, "o português é o túmulo do pensamento".

Coolbrowne, para mim, você acertou. Mas, havendo escrito isto, espero não diminuir as idéias e as sugestões de outros; a verdade é que as várias perspectivas reforçam meu conhecimento do idioma português, ainda que (ao meu ver) não se apliquem ao caso em questão. Além disso, quase sempre existe mais de uma solução, não é certo?


----------



## coolbrowne

Bem, em termos do contexto, trata-se definitivamente de certidão de nascimento. Esta linguagem é praticamente obrigatária no Brasil. Podem variar _um nadinha_ os detalhes de referência a testemunhas e, é claro, nem sempre é o pai o declarante. Agora, em termos de traduzir, 


Homero said:


> Além disso, quase sempre existe mais de uma solução, não é certo?


Totalmente de acordo. Seria praticamente impossível haver uma solução única. Ao contrário, do alto nível e amplidão dos conhecimentos dos demais participantes do forum frequentemente resulta que a contribuição de um inspira uma melhora por parte de outro ("um" e "outro" incluindo ambos os sexos, bem entendido ) para vantagem de todos nós.


----------



## Homero

_Ambos_ os sexos, é claro.  Devo demais à inflência de tias, uma irmã, professoras, escritoras, amigas, minha esposa, etc.  Parece que você é um pensador que consegue andar com os dois pés no chão, coolbrowne.


----------



## almufadado

coolbrowne said:


> Perdão, mas estamos a tomar um caminho totalmente errado. Trata-se de termo de nascimento, não deposição.The report(of the birth) was made by the father and witnessed by the persons named in the record/entry.​Cumprimentos



Nesse contexto em pt-pt a forma a usar seria "*Assento de nascimento" ou *"Registo de nascimento" em que a tradução para inglês é :

"Newborn registration" in USA made by the parents in the "State register".


----------



## coolbrowne

Sim, de fato também no Brasil o _termo_  "termo de nascimento" não é o mais comum (aliás, obrigado pela correção: volta-e-meia deixo escapar um *ã* ou *õ* porque eu tenho que copiar-e-colar ).





almufadado said:


> ...a forma a usar seria "*Assento de nascimento" ou *"Registo de nascimento"...


Eu estava apenos tentando ficar dentro do tema. No Brasil utilizamos "Registro de Nascimento", como em Portugal (a menos da variação PT/BR que é registo/registro).

Agora, com esta aqui, eu fiquei totalmente embasbacado  ("flabbergasted "), pois nunca ouvi ou vi tais termos neste contexto. Você teria uma referência?





almufadado said:


> "Newborn registration" in USA made by the parents in the "State register".


Achei tão estranho que tive que recorrer ao Google. Recebi um total de zero "hits" quando entrei, extatmente
"Newborn registration" "State register"​Suspeito que a única parte correta seria "State". Nos Estados Unidos:

O termo "State Regis*try*" existe mas, em geral, não se aplica a registros de nascimentos.
O órgao oficial responsável por eses registros e por emitir a certidão de nascimento ("Birth Certificate") tende a chamar-se "Vital Records Division" da secretaria estadual de saúde (cujo nome é algo como "State Department of Health").
Note que eu usei "_tende a_" e "_algo como_" apenas porque os nomes variam de estado para estado.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Homero

Eu vim para confundir e não para explicar - Abelardo Barbosa (Chacrinha) 

Não vou nessa, coolbrowne.  Sua palavras desmentem as palavras do Chacrinha.


----------



## almufadado

I don't remember the exact terms of my previous search, but looking with your directions i see i was wrong.

In fact most newborn registration in USA is made on the state vital records. I probably got Canada or else search results.

The "register" is a publication of the state where the legislative activity is recorded and published.


----------



## coolbrowne

Êpa! Apanhado em flagrante!  (I’m busted! )


Homero said:


> ...Sua palavras desmentem as palavras do Chacrinha.


Obrigado, *Homero*. De fato este seria o meu modesto objetivo (esclarecer); de vez em quando até dá certo (Sometimes I get lucky ).


----------

